# Money Orders - Benidorm



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos,

We're looking to send a money order overseas. I'm not sure what kind of office we need to search for in Spain though. We have WesternUnion etc in Canada. What's the equivalent here?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cay said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> We're looking to send a money order overseas. I'm not sure what kind of office we need to search for in Spain though. We have WesternUnion etc in Canada. What's the equivalent here?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Western Union


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> cay said:
> 
> 
> > Hola todos,
> ...



We had gone to the WesternUnion and they told us it's not possible to a business in Canada. Only privado. :/


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Money gram are another one


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

xicoalc said:


> Money gram are another one


Thanks xicoalc, we're going to bike down there later and see if it's possible.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

We visited every "MoneyGram" in Benidorm that unluckily don't exist. Trying to find another company here. Thanks all.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cay said:


> We visited every "MoneyGram" in Benidorm that unluckily don't exist. Trying to find another company here. Thanks all.


How can you 'visit' them if they don't exist ???

Anyway, that's simply wrong, there are a number in Benidorm.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> cay said:
> 
> 
> > We visited every "MoneyGram" in Benidorm that unluckily don't exist. Trying to find another company here. Thanks all.
> ...


Well we went to five different locations where the store owners told us that there was no MoneyGram service there. 

We must just have that luck. 

In any case maybe we'll try some more tomorrow.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cay said:


> Well we went to five different locations where the store owners told us that there was no MoneyGram service there.
> 
> We must just have that luck.
> 
> In any case maybe we'll try some more tomorrow.


I don't know if I'm missing something here, but I just Googled (well, I use Ecosia) MoneyGram, put Benidorm in "location" and I stopped counting after place number 15 came up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cay said:


> Well we went to five different locations where the store owners told us that there was no MoneyGram service there.
> 
> We must just have that luck.
> 
> In any case maybe we'll try some more tomorrow.


Did you try the correos/post office? 


Were you going to money exchange places or places which actually had the







sign in the window?


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Did you try the correos/post office?
> 
> 
> Were you going to money exchange places or places which actually had the
> ...


We did go to the correos. The money order there is solo privado and not available to businesses. (We need to make a payment for government documents) And we had also Googled MoneyGram and saw several, but we stopped trying after visiting the 5th location that told us it didn't exist there. We had a tired cranky toddler who was losing his patience.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cay said:


> We did go to the correos. The money order there is solo privado and not available to businesses. (We need to make a payment for government documents) And we had also Googled MoneyGram and saw several, but we stopped trying after visiting the 5th location that told us it didn't exist there. We had a tired cranky toddler who was losing his patience.


Well, that's weird, isn't it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've never sent a money order and I don't know why they are preferable to for example doing a bank transfer, or perhaps Paypal?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

How can you use Moneygram (or Western Union) to pay a government bill? You have to have a person pick up the money in Canada at a Moneygram (or Western Union) counter, and there aren't any government workers who do that.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As Allheart said, if you want to pay a gov bill then I really dont think this type of service is what you want. Your bank would be able to make the payment for you or alternatively companies such as world first, hifx and so on will also do this promptly and possibly cheaper as these companies transfer directly to bank accounts. I used to use World First back in the days of needing to send money form the Uk to Spain and I found them very good.

With regards to MoneyGram, I have only used this type of service once and this was when I was in the UK and needed to send some money to a friend who was in Spain and needed some cash. I sent through Moneygram and it worked fine. There are definitely multiple offices in Benidorm so I really cannot understand why the locations would tell you it doesn't exist ????? Perhaps they were trying to tell you they could not send to the government.

With these services you have to name a person who will collect the money. You then provide the recipient with your payment reference if I recall and then they go along with their ID and reference to the specified office and collect their cash. The idea of these companies is that they are quick and easy and so I really cant see why you are having so many problems.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> How can you use Moneygram (or Western Union) to pay a government bill? You have to have a person pick up the money in Canada at a Moneygram (or Western Union) counter, and there aren't any government workers who do that.


On this thread at least cay has said nothing about paying a government bill




cay said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> We're looking to send a money order overseas. I'm not sure what kind of office we need to search for in Spain though. We have WesternUnion etc in Canada. What's the equivalent here?
> 
> Muchas gracias!


They want to send a money order



cay said:


> We had gone to the WesternUnion and they told us it's not possible to a business in Canada. Only privado. :/


Which later transpires that it's to a business, not an individual


cay said:


> We did go to the correos. The money order there is solo privado and not available to businesses. (We need to make a payment for government documents) And we had also Googled MoneyGram and saw several, but we stopped trying after visiting the 5th location that told us it didn't exist there. We had a tired cranky toddler who was losing his patience.


They have been to Correos and have Googled and been to MoneyGram places.

PayPal.? Bank Transfer?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On this thread at least cay has said nothing about paying a government bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Government documents, so likely to the govt. - but even if to a private business, that facility clearly doesn't exist.

Surely a bank transfer would be the easiest as you say!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Government documents, so likely to the govt. - but even if to a private business, that facility clearly doesn't exist.
> 
> Surely a bank transfer would be the easiest as you say!


Ahh, just got where it said government documents...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahh, just got where it said government documents...


The time it's taken to discuss this could have been spent issuing a cheque (check) and posting it!

Banks will always issue a cheque if requested and if the account holder doesn't have that facility.


----------

